

Show HN: Our new start-up HomeZada - daviding

About 7 months in the making, this is our new start-up that we soft-launched last week<p>http://www.HomeZada.com<p>We think there is a gap in the market for people wanting to organize their house and possessions online. The mint.com for your home? We're proud of the v1 and have some big plans on what to do next in this space - lots of interesting things to do for sharing info &#38; expertize in this domain.<p>I've been involved in a few start-ups before and this has certainly been the most fun to get going. We use a Rails 3 stack on heroku, and use S3 for files storage. I plan to write up a blog post on the tech details (gems used, various things we've found along the way). We also had some success on our use of 3rd party designers and the use of an interaction-design style.<p>We're a four person start-up, with myself and one other on the software/infrastructure side. Would love to hear feedback from the HN community and ideas of what you think works (and importantly doesn't!)<p>Thanks for any feedback &#38; advice!
======
daviding
Link <http://www.HomeZada.com>

